# Should The CWC forum be shut down and moved to Spergatory?



## ICametoLurk (Jan 24, 2018)

Chris-chan is a dead cow pretty much, the days of forum users going through his garbage and lying to him that his dad paid for girls to be with and caused him to make depressing videos about fake girl are pretty much over. I get the feeling that tards like Idea Guy would continue to pop up for the lulz and the only other content would be Chris-chan enjoying his life as he transitions into a legit tranny with doctor approved HRT and goes to places and has fun (which would do nothing but piss off troons and no-lifers on this site).

I don't have any mod powers but I've even seen @Null in chat, the guy who made this entire fucking place to talk about Chris 5 years ago, talking about to moving it to Spergatory and figure it's a good idea to discuss it.

If any mod thinks that I'm acting out of line, feel free to close this for literally any reason at all. Don't even have to say anything. Made this purely for discussion from people who read this sub-forum.


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Jan 24, 2018)

Your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Jan 24, 2018)

I wouldn't necessarily be opposed to that concept tbh but I see three problems with it;

Chris is a legacy lolcow with a relatively enormous amount of what-if and nostalgia posting. A dedicated CWC thread would require full time mod attention as the off topic content would plague it worse than the DSP and Dobson threads combined.

Sonichu is a pretty sprawling work and even without it there's still 10 years of Chris content to wade through and like 10 active accounts still. The thread is essentially gonna get spammed with all the shit that happens.

The hell is the OP gonna look like? We're gonna want to get as much SEO as possible by mentioning all the searchable Chris stuff but at the same time it's going to be far inferior to the CWCki and will probably rely heavily on it anyways.


----------



## JB 236 (Jan 24, 2018)

Wait who is Chris Chan?


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Jan 24, 2018)

If the problems are the retards, they will always exist in any shape or form, moving this sub to the spergatory will be like demolishing a mental asylum and letting the madmen running  rampant on the streets, all because people can't afford to take care of them anymore.


----------



## Count Olaf (Jan 24, 2018)

I would say yes, but not quite yet. There's still one last question to be answered, the age old "What happens when Barb dies"?

I say what happens is that we let Barb's death mark the end of the Silver Age. Would be appropriate seeing as Bob's death marked the end of the Golden Age. After the bitch kicks the bucket we can have one last thread to celebrate the occasion, and then, after it inevitably devolves into nonsense and gets locked, we can throw the forum in the bin and Kiwifarms can be done with Christian Weston Chandler. If any spergs still want to gawk at him there's other places that I'm sure will keep on doing that. They can go there.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Jan 24, 2018)

No, man, Chris-Chan is the backbone of this site. He's not as dead in the water as a lot of the other Spergatory cows (like the ones that have completely gone dry and disappeared from the internet), he's still coming out with occasional good stuff.

(also he's not ever going to get medical hormones from an actual doctor)

Not to mention I think people were saying the same thing circa 2013, right before the Sonic Boom stuff started up... you can't really predict what's going to happen next with Chris. We wouldn't want to have locked up this forum right before the Sonic Boom stuff, who knows, there might be something big on the horizon.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Jan 24, 2018)

Count Olaf said:


> I would say yes, but not quite yet. There's still one last question to be answered, the age old "What happens when Barb dies"?
> 
> After all, Bob's death that marked the end of Golden Age. I say what happens is that we let Barb's death mark the end of the Silver Age. After the bitch kicks the bucket we can have one last thread to celebrate the occasion, and then we can throw the forum in the bin and Kiwifarms can be done with Christian Weston Chandler. If any spergs still want to gawk at him there's other places that I'm sure will keep on doing that. They can go there.


When barb dies, it could be the beginning of a gigantic clusterfuck and plethora of content unforeseen even in our wildest dreams.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 24, 2018)

If the Amberlynn Reid sub-forum has been permitted to exist this long I really see no reason to nuke the CWC board. Chris is the heart of this website, even if his glory days are long past.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 24, 2018)

Disco is awful and it will continue to be awful as long as this site exists.  Occasionally, someone might make heroic efforts to clean it up and improve it for a few weeks or months, but once they give up in despair, it will just go right back to its usual state.

Getting rid of it is as hopeless as moot trying to get rid of /pol/


----------



## autism420 (Jan 24, 2018)

Chris should be given moderation powers in his sub-forum. Not even joking. This would be the only entertaining thing that can be done with it. It will also increase draw to the forum as a whole.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Jan 24, 2018)

autism420 said:


> Chris should be given moderation powers in his sub-forum. Not even joking. This would be the only entertaining thing that can be done with it. It will also increase draw to the forum as a whole.


This is a great idea and someone needs to get on it @Feline Darkmage


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Jan 24, 2018)

Personally I think its a bad idea, i mean theres so much to Chris and people just wanna talk.

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## autism420 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> Personally I think its a bad idea, i mean theres so much to Chris and people just wanna talk.
> 
> But thats just my opinion.


Of course - and maybe a small section could be made that he has no control of.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 24, 2018)

I honestly think people are overreacting to this, and even then shutting down the subforum and making one CWC thread will make zero difference, since we have lolcow threads that have weening too, like Shaner.


----------



## ___- (Jan 24, 2018)

autism420 said:


> Chris should be given moderation powers in his sub-forum. Not even joking. This would be the only entertaining thing that can be done with it. It will also increase draw to the forum as a whole.


Do you remember the last time Chris came here? I do. 




The second something goes wrong in his life again he'll blame us and bail again even if Jessica was a catfish we had no control over.


----------



## autism420 (Jan 24, 2018)

___- said:


> Do you remember the last time Chris came here? I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lol it'll be awesome


----------



## Gooby (Jan 24, 2018)

We should keep it as-is, at least until stuff actually stops. We still have uncertainties, even if Idea Guy sucks we don' know what will happen on CWC's end yet, will he realize it was a ruse or keep it up? What about Barb, that story is ending soon and when it does it could be worth noting. The comic is still going, and at a much faster rate than it was for many years. 

In a year or two, if Barb is dead and Chris stops doing crazy stuff, then close it down. For now there's still stuff to see. People still want to discuss it, this isn't a dead forum even if most of the discussion is retreads and over-analyzing each little thing that happens.


----------



## Lucricitous (Jan 24, 2018)

It's just a dry spell.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 24, 2018)

Keep it open for containment purposes alone. Disco has some of the shittiest posters on the site and besides remember what happened when that cuck Moot nuked /pol/? Do you want that happening here?


----------



## nvrwastetree (Jan 24, 2018)

Salt Water Taffy said:


> No, man, Chris-Chan is the backbone of this site. He's not as dead in the water as a lot of the other Spergatory cows (like the ones that have completely gone dry and disappeared from the internet), he's still coming out with occasional good stuff.
> 
> (also he's not ever going to get medical hormones from an actual doctor)
> 
> Not to mention I think people were saying the same thing circa 2013, right before the Sonic Boom stuff started up... you can't really predict what's going to happen next with Chris. We wouldn't want to have locked up this forum right before the Sonic Boom stuff, who knows, there might be something big on the horizon.



I agree with you. I understand why some users would want to do away with Chris, but this forum used to be called cwckiforums, and was originally used as a place to discuss Chris because idiots we're treating the cwcki as a forum when it wasn't. Also, Champton (sic?) Is the one who originally created the forum, Null either took over as head admin or bought the forum from Champton. So, if we're going to do away with Chris, Sonichu, and all discussion about him, we may as well shut down the entire site.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 24, 2018)

Get rid of the rules and let us shitpost freely there so it would actually be fun again.


----------



## fortunecookie (Jan 24, 2018)

Forum needs to stay, the developments when Barb dies will need the capacity a full forum capacity. Also the Sonichu content. And just for legacies sake.


----------



## Ray Streip (Jan 24, 2018)

This goose is far from done laying the golden eggs, I don't think you _can_ retire it until he's in a group home because the updates will never stop.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 24, 2018)

I think that Chris should be retired. He's not funny, there's no drama. All you're doing is throwing money at Chris for nothing and giving undeserving weens attention. Mother nature does not hold onto things that no longer work so why should we? Let him fade into obscurity and accept that he's not important or special.
The thing is, you always have the option to reopen in case something big happens.
As well, closing down could trick Chris into a false sense of security where he could tard out again epically for attention.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Jan 24, 2018)

@Null said it best.  If you want to pozload my negholep then be ready for whatever comes. 

With that being said it's a fact that the best Chris shit happens naturally.  I say we trim the fat, let him go about his own shit and when he does something that stands out we bring attention to it.  'Chris eats a sandwich, farts' isn't really a huge thing.  'Chris gets a boob job'; now that's quality.


----------



## BV 937 (Jan 24, 2018)

I just wish people didn't take CWC content so seriously. The whole idea guy shabang caused a site-wide meltdown and suddenly everyone was out for blood over a user here talking to Chris. It honestly almost ruined the farms for me. I get that its mostly idiots who try and "trollll xD" Chris nowadays, but the whole reaction to the Josh guy was wayyyyy overblown. While he wasn't all that funny, and its fine to expose him for it (Whatever good that will do.), people where getting legitimately angry over it. People where storming over and getting ready to burn @The American Hedgehog at the stake just because he was breathed mention of the identity of the guy. I'd be in favor of them locking the CWC thread entirely and archiving it until Chris gets interesting again AND people can learn that it was all just a dumb joke to begin with. 

The thing ruining modern Chis anyways is the farms constant spotlight on him. If the farms CWC board got archived for at least a while then Chris could go about his daily business without the mods here policing everyone who interacts with him. Eventually, the idea guy would have been outed by Chris ANYWAYS in a more organic fashion, and it probably would have been funnier for it to happen like that anyways, like the whole surf-shack tito callout. And if he wasn't, so what? Jack Thaddeus, bluespike, and plenty of the "classic" Chris trolls where twice as autistic as what happened recently anyways, and its not like we complain about them "ruining" classic chris, they just became a footnote on the CWCki.


----------



## Null (Jan 24, 2018)

After talking with waggly and the three current Chris board supervisors I believe the best course of action is giving the CWC board the Amberlynn treatment and simply forsaking any sort of rules and letting it sort itself out.



Harambe said:


> The whole idea guy shabang caused a site-wide meltdown and suddenly everyone was out for blood over a user here talking to Chris. It honestly almost ruined the farms for me. I get that its mostly idiots who try and "trollll xD" Chris nowadays, but the whole reaction to the Josh guy was wayyyyy overblown.


You should probably fuck off then. He wasn't "talking" to Chris.

People were mad because it was completely ruining any and all content and turning it into just this kid's fucking Sonichu fanfiction. No one likes synthetic Chris.


----------



## Deez Nuts (Jan 24, 2018)

He is a dead horse. One topic is fine for him.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 24, 2018)

No.


----------



## BV 937 (Jan 24, 2018)

Null said:


> People were mad because it was completely ruining any and all content and turning it into just this kid's fucking Sonichu fanfiction. No one likes synthetic Chris.





*Be civil.* Don't get angry over Chris. If you need to tell people you're better than someone, you're probably not.
Its all up to you because its your site, but most Chris content has been synthetic for the past few years anyways; and much of it from the days of old. Getting mad over it does little other than make people more prone to taking CWC shit seriously. His fame is a dead meme at this point, the only hope of it being funny again is to just let it fade until something interesting happens.


----------



## Null (Jan 24, 2018)

Harambe said:


> *Be civil.* Don't get angry over Chris. If you need to tell people you're better than someone, you're probably not.
> Its all up to you because its your site, but most Chris content has been synthetic for the past few years anyways; and much of it from the days of old. Getting mad over it does little other than make people more prone to taking CWC shit seriously. His fame is a dead meme at this point, the only hope of it being funny again is to just let it fade until something interesting happens.


Over Chris. Nothing about shithead children fucking up my enjoyment factor. That _guideline_ is to discourage threads and posts like "grrrr I can't believe my fucking tax money goes to Chris's welfare checks, die Chris die!". All 'rules' on the site are also called 'guidelines' specifically because of 'rule lawyer' fuckheads. Almost everything has its place.

And yes, Chris has been synthetic, which is why he's boring. I still don't find it acceptable to do what this tard did.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 24, 2018)

Harambe said:


> Getting mad over it does little other than make people more prone to taking CWC shit seriously.



Pointing out that something is shit doesn't mean you're mad.  It just means you can recognize shit.

In this year, the best content has been shit like brony cons.  If the Idea Guy dipshit had anything to do with that, and it seems possible, it was better content than meme puking bullshit inserted into Sonichu.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 24, 2018)

If the Chris forum goes, so should everybody else.

Why does Amberlynn Reid still have a forum? She's a boring fatass nobody would have sex with.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 24, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> If the Chris forum goes, so should everybody else.
> 
> Why does Amberlynn Reid still have a forum? She's a boring fatass nobody would have sex with.



All the forum thots go there to circlejerk and make themselves feel better because they're slightly less fat than her.


----------



## Uncouth Twat (Jan 24, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Getting rid of it is as hopeless as moot trying to get rid of /pol/



Moot stepped down, the guy who runs 2chan I believe took over.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Jan 24, 2018)

People thought the well was dry in 2011 and here we are now. Every fucking year is the year that Chris is boring and then he does something insane like split his own taint open with a knife.

He will never stop topping himself


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 24, 2018)

zap2theextreme said:


> He will never stop topping himself


someone make a gif of this pls


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 24, 2018)

As long as Chris exists, people are going to try and fuck with him. If not here, then someplace else. Shutting down the CWC forum and archiving it isn't going to stymie the amount of dumbasses who still think -- _in 2018_ -- that they can be the next Clyde Cash.

Chris has periods where he doesn't do anything, but time and time again he's proven that if you wait long enough he'll do something dumb like mace a Gamestop employee or burn his house down with a goddamned coffee maker. The "golden era" of CWC ended a long time ago and I doubt we'll ever get back to the era of having new content and videos every other day, but he's still worth keeping around if not for old time's sake then for the simple fact that he's one of the most-followed people on the internet.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 24, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> As long as Chris exists, people are going to try and fuck with him. If not here, then someplace else. Shutting down the CWC forum and archiving it isn't going to stymie the amount of dumbasses who still think -- _in 2018_ -- that they can be the next Clyde Cash.



There will only ever be one Clyde Cash plus he'd be considered a douche if he were around today, he just had the sense and timing not to be around today (at least not as Clyde Cash).


----------



## Yop Yop (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm getting tired of the nostalgic elitisits on this board. "No troll will ever be as good as x troll in the year 201x just leave Chris alone". Sure maybe, pretending to be a gal pal or a Nintendo employee isn't funny anymore. But there's still plenty of things that can happen.


----------



## PuToTyra (Jan 24, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> I get the feeling that tards like Idea Guy would continue to pop up for the lulz and the only other content would be Chris-chan enjoying his life as he transitions into a legit tranny with doctor approved HRT and goes to places and has fun (which would do nothing but piss off troons and no-lifers on this site).



I think he's too much of a mental and emotional wreck for this to happen 

We are all waiting not for a new content, but for ultimate and bitter end of his life, a saga to end all sagas, which will commence the day Barb dies.


----------



## Yop Yop (Jan 24, 2018)

Honestly, did anyone expect Chris to run over Snyder, did anyone expect Chris to mace a GameStop employee? Slice his taint open? Go to magfest? This is all organic chris content. Just because it's boring today doesn't mean Chris won't chop off his dick tomorrow.


----------



## keksz (Jan 24, 2018)

OP if any cow deserves their own subforum then it's Chris lol there's no arguing around that. Not only for historical reasons but also for the sheer future potential - and that's not even coming into the matter of whether he is relevant or not nowadays, which as you see here is entirely debatable.


----------



## Lurk King (Jan 24, 2018)

Christian isn't the cow he used to be, but he can still entertain. And yeah after JQ and IdeaGuy maybe he'll crash for a while, but that's fine, Chris always comes back. So we can't just ditch the board. 

We also can't turn him into a general lolcow thread. In the inevitable situation where he does come back, that thread would be absolutely unreadable. Every autist would post simultaneously and any content would get completely drowned out.

Also if it gets the no rules treatment, it becomes Autistic Aluminati HQ, guaranteed. The little shits who think they're the next Clyde Cash need to be told this shit isn't funny anymore and need to know that their dumb shit has consequences.

So what should we do? Nothing. We continue on, business as usual.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Jan 24, 2018)

Chris is always going to be more stupid and none of the autists posting here calling him old hat or bureaucracy over his subforum is gonna stop it. There's too much autism to condense it to a single thread in my opinion.


----------



## Slamerella (Jan 24, 2018)

Chris is the backbone of this place. It'd be like if neopets suddenly did away with creating pets. It'd be like if Maplestory did away with job progression. It'd be like if Team Fortress 2 just suddenly became death match 24/7 and removed all code for objective based gameplay. What I'm getting at is, CWC is "too good" to just move. Moving one of our Cornerstones from the front page would be a pretty bad move. Maybe the Hall of Fame section or just some way of showing this is what we did without truly removing it.


----------



## The Manglement (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah, Chris will never again produce the quality of content he did in the past, but he's still worth documenting and discussing. I have a fondness for Chris's particular brand of weirdness, and will read content he makes even if it's low-quality.


----------



## Cloudman (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't think Chris is a dead lolcow just yet. While he does go out and have fun more, he has also proven himself to arguably be more out of touch with reality than he has ever been. I just think we're seeing a lot more content that's rather depressing or mean instead of funny. I don't think shutting down the forum would do anything to fix that, though. I personally try to see the humor in shitty trolling attempts for as long as it is all we're getting. Besides, OPL has risen from the dead before. I agree with those saying it's probably just a dry spell. Chris' life will still be interesting in 10 years from now (presuming he's still around), even if it is for different reasons than 10 years ago. While he is a surprisingly boring person now, he is exceptional enough for interesting things to always happen to him, for better or worse.


----------



## FinalSolution (Jan 25, 2018)

Complaining about anything new with Chris has become the cool thing to do. It seems to have led to the CWC forum being run like a Soviet Union news organisation. Every thread is locked and cut short as it becomes interesting. Closing off the CWC Discussion Forum seems the next logical step. But don't expect to see me here after it happens. I'm here exclusively to laugh at Chris's antics and those of his more 'enthusiastic' trolls.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 25, 2018)

It is time to spread the word of Chris-Chan to VRChat. Ugandan Knuckles vs. Ungodly Chrissies.


----------



## MY 405 (Jan 25, 2018)

So, Managed Lolcows ... got it.  I mean, not that Chris hasn’t been managed for years but many of his best adventures have been self-propelled and this is why I hold out hope ... plus a renewal for next season.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 25, 2018)

Yop Yop said:


> Honestly, did anyone expect Chris to run over Snyder, did anyone expect Chris to mace a GameStop employee? Slice his taint open? Go to magfest? This is all organic chris content. Just because it's boring today doesn't mean Chris won't chop off his dick tomorrow.


This is what Marvin talks about, Chris' life is grossly exageratted. Chris didn't run over anyone, he barely maced the guys shirt.  The thing about slicing his taint is dumb too. More than likely, he mistook his abcesses for a labia and slightly cut himself with a razor, then started to finger the wound. I am not trying to minimize his actions because he's a dick, but give credit where it's due


----------



## Yop Yop (Jan 25, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> This is what Marvin talks about, Chris' life is grossly exageratted. Chris didn't run over anyone, he barely maced the guys shirt.  The thing about slicing his taint is dumb too. More than likely, he mistook his abcesses for a labia and slightly cut himself with a razor, then started to finger the wound. I am not trying to minimize his actions because he's a dick, but give credit where it's due


Exagerareted or not, we all laughed our asses off when it happen.


----------



## keksz (Jan 25, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Chris didn't run over anyone



Why did he go to court and get sent to probation for then?



Mariposa Electrique said:


> he barely maced the guy



Ah OK, because in the same vein _attempted murder _and _barely raped_ are not real crimes, of course.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> he mistook his abcesses for a labia



Well which of us hasn't made such a common, innocent mistake before?



Mariposa Electrique said:


> then started to finger the wound



Completely understandable mistake. Agreed that people blew this way out of proportion.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> I am not trying to minimize his actions



I'm having trouble believing you've written all of this at face value - but if you have just let me tell you that a single :dumb: rating isn't enough to represent how I feel about your post and you in general.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 25, 2018)

keksz said:


> I'm having trouble believing you've written all of this at face value - but if you have just let me tell you that a single :dumb: rating isn't enough to represent how I feel about your post and you in general.


I personally had no ill will toward you, but now that you've revealed yourself to act in such a way, I still could care less. 
Seriously, you can negrate me all you want, but who acts likes this?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 25, 2018)

autism420 said:


> Chris should be given moderation powers in his sub-forum. Not even joking. This would be the only entertaining thing that can be done with it. It will also increase draw to the forum as a whole.



But for real please unironically do this I'm begging you


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 25, 2018)

Chris doesn't give a shit about moderating a forum he doesn't read. If you want to lure him here, give him cold hard Lego money. Respect the hustle.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 25, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> Chris doesn't give a shit about moderating a forum he doesn't read. If you want to lure him here, give him cold hard Lego money. Respect the hustle.



I dunno, he might bite. We can consider it an olive branch of good will, we scared him off so now we'll let him straighten us out. He can make a difference in our lives by teaching us the Brony way of love and tolerance


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 26, 2018)

keksz said:


> Why did he go to court and get sent to probation for then?



His only conviction, for which he was given probation, was leaving the scene of an accident. He also didn't "run over" anyone, and it's absurd to conflate what Chris actually did with "running over" someone. Do a google image search of "ran over by car." That's not what happened. What chris did was get scared and try to escape; in doing so, he bumped his Arch Villian... who was purposefully trying to get in the way of the car. Illegal? Yes. But it's an exaggeration to say he ran someone over. 



keksz said:


> Ah OK, because in the same vein _attempted murder _and _barely raped_ are not real crimes, of course.



You're bringing up murder and rape in a discussion about Chris Chan squirting pepper-spray at someone in a gamestop while he ran out like a 8 year old who got his hand caught in the cookie jar? Again, it wasn't as big of a deal as all that. 

I'm not going to talk about whatever the fuck he did with his taint because I stayed as far away from that topic as I could and recommend the same to everyone else.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jan 26, 2018)

I really don't think we need to merge the whole CWC sub forum into one thread. Hell, just small Facebook posts and tweets get buried in the random updates thread, and that thread is specifically there to filter out small updates and posts. If we had one megathread stuff would get buried to quickly, especially when people start speculating or asking questions like in the random thoughts and questions. Chris is simply too big of a lolcow to have one thread.

It definitely doesn't belong in spergatory either. People are just overreacting to the Ideaguy stuff. Yeah he was an unfunny idiot but this doesn't necessarily mean Chris is a completely dead cow. I mean yeah a lot of his activity is boring but we have a lot less interesting cows as well.


Blue Jerkop said:


> His only conviction, for which he was given probation, was leaving the scene of an accident. He also didn't "run over" anyone, and it's absurd to conflate what Chris actually did with "running over" someone. Do a google image search of "ran over by car." That's not what happened. What chris did was get scared and try to escape; in doing so, he bumped his Arch Villian... who was purposefully trying to get in the way of the car. Illegal? Yes. But it's an exaggeration to say he ran someone over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pepper spraying someone is definitely not attempted murder, but I'd easily consider assault in a situation where you're not in any real danger.


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

Not going to dwell too much on the exaggerations topic, especially after I apologized for being too spergy already. My point is that yeah, they are exaggerations but not wild exaggerations. He did hit someone with his car, mace someone (successfully or not), and _believe he was growing a vagina.
_
Chris is not an exaggeration. He's the real deal. Some exaggeration is inevitable but they're not lies.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

We went thru dry spells like this from the beginning of the farms to about late 2015.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 27, 2018)

On one hand I feel like the subforum would operate better as a single thread. There's not a lot of new content these days and what we get doesn't deserve tens of pages of "discussion." On the other hand the Chris board is of historical significance to this site, so removing it doesn't feel quite right. I don't know. I guess I'd be fine either way.


----------



## GethN7 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm with @Null on this. The Chris forum should stay as is, let it serve as containment zone for all the people who just can't let go of when Chris-chan was a living meme every other day.

Honestly, I think, aside from those spontaneous moments when Chris does something utterly ridiculous no one expected, he should be left alone. Not just for the humane reason that fucking with the guy just comes off as dumb as hell and even somewhat sadistic these days, but because that Idea Asshole showed what happens when you turn Chris into a mouth that utters whatever some dumbass on /pol/ thinks is funny.

If Chris does something bizarre like the whole Blarms thing again, it's worth discussing, but if some jackass wants to psychoanalyze every breath and muscle twitch Chris makes, I personally don't give a shit, spergs gonna sperg, just as long as no poop is touched in the process.


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 1, 2018)

The person who made this thread is a real fucking asshole. Just shut the whole forum down and be down with it if you get rid of Chris Chan. Chris Chan is the reason why people joined this forum. It’s the reason I joined this forum. If you got rid of Chris Chan, then someone else would eventually make a new forum for Chris Chan and me and the people would have to move over to that forum making new account on that new forum. The person who made this thread should be ashamed of themselves. Do not get rid of the Chris Chan forum. How fucking dare you.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Feb 2, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> The person who made this thread is a real fucking asshole. Just shut the whole forum down and be down with it if you get rid of Chris Chan. Chris Chan is the reason why people joined this forum. It’s the reason I joined this forum. If you got rid of Chris Chan, then someone else would eventually make a new forum for Chris Chan and me and the people would have to move over to that forum making new account on that new forum. The person who made this thread should be ashamed of themselves. Do not get rid of the Chris Chan forum. How fucking dare you.


It's just more stupid Chris-chan being a dead cow drama. It'll happen after a boring or controversial troll, or during a content drought. I think we had drama after finding out that most of the gal pal stuff was done by trolls, and after Catherine because so little came out of that. If anything the last few years have been pretty good because we've seen Chris get banned from online stores, blarms rage, the fake Maple troll, the lesbian sleepover plan, that video of Chris with the sex doll, the lemon vagina picture, Chris trying to be a lesbian hooker and updated dating profiles, the unclit, the Catherine "saga", the Q&A stream, and Chris tard raging about the Jessica Quinn break up, and of course more Sonichu.

We shouldn't let the boring stuff like the Idea Guy stuff, most of the Jessica Quinn stuff, and e-begging make us forget that a lot of funny stuff has happened.

Chris may be a dead cow in the sense that he doesn't reply to much anymore, but he's still more interesting than a lot of other cows discussed on the site.


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Mar 11, 2018)

I changed my mind on this, I agree with OP now.

The Chris-chan forum has become redundant and dull. Chris won't get off his lazy ass to do anything.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 11, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> The person who made this thread is a real fucking asshole. Just shut the whole forum down and be down with it if you get rid of Chris Chan. Chris Chan is the reason why people joined this forum. It’s the reason I joined this forum. If you got rid of Chris Chan, then someone else would eventually make a new forum for Chris Chan and me and the people would have to move over to that forum making new account on that new forum. The person who made this thread should be ashamed of themselves. Do not get rid of the Chris Chan forum. How fucking dare you.


What more can be said at this point in an entire subforum about him that couldn't be said in a thread? The entire subforum for chris staying up is only inviting garbage because for each thread posted there is new motivation to post trash just to be in every single chris thread. 

There is another board that just talks about chris though.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2018)

I have nothing to add other than that OP is a complete and utter faggot and should neck himself.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> There is another board that just talks about chris though.



It's run by a faggot, everyone there is a faggot, so if you're a faggot, go off there and fag up the place.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 11, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> It's run by a faggot, everyone there is a faggot, so if you're a faggot, go off there and fag up the place.


Lies.

If that was true you would be an admin there by now.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Mar 11, 2018)

Right now, going forward, one thread would work well. Who reads stupid threads like "what happens when barb dies" anyway? Oh wait, then all the shitposters that screw around in those threads would infect the 'main' one instead (which would otherwise be for updates). Could still work because there's so little activity. 

But then if he goes active again it would probably blow up.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Mar 12, 2018)

it's been discussed to hell and back but of you want my opinion, we should not forget where this website came from and anyone that wants to have the chris board shut down for the crime of not entertaining them enough is a collossal faggot. the downfall of kiwifarms will begin with taking itself too seriously, and condensing the chris board to one thread or nuking it entirely will be the first sign.


----------

